# To Everyone Applying To NUMS (Army Medical)



## Ramsha97 (Jun 27, 2016)

If you're appearing for the 7th August 2016 test, have you recieved anything yet? I sent my application weeks ago and still haven't recieved any sort of admit card. No one I know has either. I was wondering if it usually takes them this long or is something wrong this time?


----------



## umar53 (Oct 8, 2015)

It is posted on their official facebook page that it will be dispatched by end of july or start of august through courier.


----------



## Ramsha97 (Jun 27, 2016)

umar53 said:


> It is posted on their official facebook page that it will be dispatched by end of july or start of august through courier.


ohh. thank you 
could you give me link to their official facebook page? please and thanks


----------



## umar53 (Oct 8, 2015)

https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=449052188622399&tsid=0.6999521186524755&source=typeahead
Here you go


----------



## umar53 (Oct 8, 2015)

:relaxed:


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

Did anyone get their role number card or admit card?


----------



## Mehrr97 (Aug 1, 2016)

What is the marking procedure for NUMS entry test 
1) No. Of marks for each correct answer
2) Will there be negetive marking?


----------



## Ramsha97 (Jun 27, 2016)

Mehrr97 said:


> What is the marking procedure for NUMS entry test
> 1) No. Of marks for each correct answer
> 2) Will there be negetive marking?


no negative marking and i guess its one mark for each right answer.


----------



## Mehrr97 (Aug 1, 2016)

The list of Candidates for NTS test is available on their website. If the entrance slip isn't posted to the desired address by the 5th of August then they said you can print it from their website and then bring that on the test day


----------



## Mehrr97 (Aug 1, 2016)

Does anyone know how to Register for MCAT and how long it takes for them to email the admit card? I deposited the form along with the fee on 1st August. They haven't acknowledged it yet


----------



## hani hunny (Aug 6, 2016)

yes havent recieved it too.. have u ?


----------



## Grim Reaper (Aug 8, 2016)

*NUMS Test Key*

Hello!...i just checked my answer key..and i could only get 130 right...
..someone please give me an idea of how much percentage you should have in NUMS test?...and if you do get required percentage then how much fee do you have to pay in the AMC?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

130 out of? well amc merit is pretty high there are just 50 civil nums seats so people usually get great percentages! but you might have a chance in cmh etc


----------



## Mehrr97 (Aug 1, 2016)

How much does one require to get into CMH 
My Matric eqvilence is 85 
And my FSc will be around 78


----------



## Grim Reaper (Aug 8, 2016)

Just 50!...well 130 out of 180..not good...
but i have a shot at Mcat..i'm trying my best..
oh and can you just give me a comparison of fee per year.... if you get selected on merit VS if you have to apply in private..?
thanks


----------



## Mehrr97 (Aug 1, 2016)

Although this is a thread is for entry test I'd like to simply confirm a minor thing. In the UHS syllabus topic number 9 is Dawn of modern physics. And in the syllabus it specifies the topics under modern physics as mainly consisting of X-ray. However in FSc book modern physics does not contain X-ray. Atomic spectra contains X-Ray's. My question is that should I do X Ray's or go through the topic of modern physics from the FSc book (which does not include information on X Ray's) Guys your help will be extremely appreciated!


----------



## ABCMed (Aug 11, 2016)

*Admission Form Pic?*

Urgent help needed,
When any of you submitted the form, 
Did u attest both pictures on the front? or one on the front and one on the back


----------



## umar53 (Oct 8, 2015)

Go through X rays topic from dawn of modern physics


----------



## umar53 (Oct 8, 2015)

You have to get two photos attested. One from front and one on the back.


----------



## ABCMed (Aug 11, 2016)

- - - Updated - - -



umar53 said:


> You have to get two photos attested. One from front and one on the back.


which one is to be sticked on the first page and second page? The one attested on front or Back?


----------



## umar53 (Oct 8, 2015)

Anyone on any page I guess. Don't overcomplicate it. I didn't have one pic attested from back when I applied for NUMS 1 and it didn't become a problem.


----------

